# Handy app for the thunderbolt



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

I've been using omega centauri software's fastlaunch app for the past few days and am really liking it. The app allows you to configure a list of your most used settings toggles and apps and allows quick access to them by long pressing the search button. It's saved me from searching through folders, the app drawer, and from having an overabundance of app shortcuts on my screens. I've tried tons of organizers, widgets, etc. To do this in the past, but this works best for me, is awesomely simple, and i thought it worth a share:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=mobi.omegacentauri.FastLaunch


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

So it basically copies the most recent apps by long pressing the home button.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> So it basically copies the most recent apps by long pressing the home button.
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


It doesn't copy recent apps, you set your own list. You can include apps, as well as airplane mode, bluetooth, etc. In the list as well, all easily accessible by long pressing the search key.

I'm on thundershed ATM, so the toggles in my list are redundant as i have notification power widgets set up for the same things, but included them for an example. They say a picture's worth a thousand words, so here's mine:


----------



## icedventimocha (Apr 30, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> I've been using omega centauri software's fastlaunch app for the past few days and am really liking it. The app allows you to configure a list of your most used settings toggles and apps and allows quick access to them by long pressing the search button. It's saved me from searching through folders, the app drawer, and from having an overabundance of app shortcuts on my screens. I've tried tons of organizers, widgets, etc. To do this in the past, but this works best for me, is awesomely simple, and i thought it worth a share:
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=mobi.omegacentauri.FastLaunch


Another good way to multitask and add quick access use home2 shortcut and apps organizer and create one combo that launches a shortcut to an app label, making an instant app drawer on any screen, even before your launcher loads on boot. Ive got one set for hotboot too, good on sense where theres no longpress to kill a unresposive app.

Sent from my Toshiba Thrive


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

icedventimocha said:


> Another good way to multitask and add quick access use home2 shortcut and apps organizer and create one combo that launches a shortcut to an app label, making an instant app drawer on any screen, even before your launcher loads on boot. Ive got one set for hotboot too, good on sense where theres no longpress to kill a unresposive app.


I tried this earlier today, it works great! I've got home, menu, back, and search set to launch app organizer folders. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------

